# Transforming Tess (1946 Shelby Traveler)...



## Saving Tempest (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm going to start and the end thus far and talk and talk about working on the rack I just got today from @JMack

I have a chrome rack, sorry but it's going to by color coordinated with the rest of the bike...




 

 

 

 

 



I got all the missed spots already so it should be ready for paint tomorrow...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 30, 2017)

Prolly another coat or just some light sanding...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 30, 2017)

Too cold for now, need to have it at least 40-45F for around an hour to dry enough to bring it in to finish, THEN another day or so for the bottom and arms.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 4, 2017)

I have the top side red now, have to go get another can and do the underside and arms and if the weather hold out for me just a day or two more I will have a painted rack to install! The Painter's Touch 2X is surprisingly resilient when left to cure at low temperatures and then brought in to finish by the wall heater. This is good because conditions are falling apart for painting at all.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 15, 2017)

It snowed today so I really need a warm place to paint the rest of the rack. It will probably be warm again next week I hear though.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 7, 2018)

And back after a long hiatus...it looks like I might have my TANK! More down the road on that as it develops.

Now, here are two things I still want for Tess...this is a picture from a ad for a bike sold by @THEGOLDENGREEK 



 

I was in touch with someone about parts but had no luck in my search there, I thank them for looking. Oddly enough I have the same Red Guard saved for mine.

If you have anything I could use, please use the messaging system and talk to me? The light is probably of higher priority.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2018)

My tank came today from @MrAustralia 







and I got to looking at it and realized that black and white with red striping would be PERFECT on my bike, so it stays that way with some repairs to the chipped paint. The effort to get the deal done was definitely worth it! Thank you!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 3, 2018)

I covered and masked off the white areas around the screw holes, sanded down some and sprayed some flat white, it's probably close enough to blend in. I sent a message to Mr. Australia asking about the 'dark blue metallic' paint around the edge (it's not really black). I hope to finish fixing it up before the weather turns cold and bad for the winter.

There were a couple-three painting task to do today and I have some of most of them either done or close to.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2018)

I may just do what I'm going to do for my nephew's Schwinn fender light, and that's carefully spray some paint into a container and daub it on carefully with a foam brush, at least for the chipped front end.

And really good news! I bought this from @A.S.BOLTNUT and it should be here tomorrow, a day early!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/☆-safe-t-ray-glass-reflector-now-25-shipped☆.139381/





That's her reflector! Thanks, Rafael!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 4, 2019)

It's been a long time but I think I located the rest of her BB hardware...sorry for the wait, it has been the year I wanted to hibernate through sometimes.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 27, 2019)

Tess is coming home from the LBS today, all but the Delta 4-way installed (he didn't have enough time, he's working on bikes past his closing date already). It has fenders, a rack and the tank AFAIK on it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 27, 2019)

PICS














I may have the screws to install the tank in my shirt pocket!





Again, Spot photobombs the hitching post shot 





I need hardware to install the fenders and chainguard, might have it for the fenders.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Looking good. I see you have your guard cat on duty.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

Spot is my oldest remaining cat of the original bunch, she has been around at least seven and maybe closer to twelve years as I have pictures of her from Google Street View when I still had a car, or 2007. I believe she also littered first, now the last two are fixed. I had many cats over the twelve years I've been in this house, all strays who adopted me and once lived under the house, perhaps ten in total. My youngest, Charlie disappeared just over a year ago, I miss her.

Actually, Stripey protects her.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

In case you are wondering I need the arm at the back and perhaps I can substitute the other half of the front clamp to hold the guard on. I think I already sent off the Wald chainguard and hardware I had.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I may just do what I'm going to do for my nephew's Schwinn fender light, and that's carefully spray some paint into a container and daub it on carefully with a foam brush, at least for the chipped front end.
> 
> And really good news! I bought this from @A.S.BOLTNUT and it should be here tomorrow, a day early!
> 
> ...




I think this one got lost in the closiing of the LBS, oddly enough he did find my Schwinn S teardrop reflector. I will go through my pile of stuff again.


----------

